
Ask HN: I need a standing desk. Should I buy or build? - wyclif
I need a good standing desk. My requirements are simple: I want something height-adjustable and sturdy, but without electronics or a motor. Simplicity is key. I&#x27;m thinking something with a crank to adjust the height of the surface.
I know there have been a lot of threads on HN about standing desks (I&#x27;ve read them all). Some members might be tired of the subject but I wanted to ask what other HN people, especially developers, are using. Thanks.
======
georgeam
I just noticed that IKEA has a new product called SKARSTA, which is a hand-
crank standing desk. This is different from the electric IKEA standing desk
that others have mentioned. Lets see if this link will work:
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=SKARSTA](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=SKARSTA)
ps. I do not own this product and can not recommend for or against it, just
saying that it exists.

------
lowboy
What about a fixed standing desk with a drafting chair?

I have a Conset 501-27 legs with a custom top, and it's been great. [0]

Last I looked, hand crank desks weren't much cheaper than the motorized ones.

[0]:[http://www.conset.com/product/prodone/4380/default.aspx](http://www.conset.com/product/prodone/4380/default.aspx)

------
cweagans
I went down the route of trying to build one, and it's simply not worth it. To
get to a point where you can _easily_ adjust the height on a homemade desk is
really, really difficult. You're much better off (both in terms of time and
finances) with going with a prebuilt solution.

Here's a few of the commercial options that I considered:

* Crank-adjustable desk frame: www.amazon.com/Ergo-Elements-Adjustable-Standing-Black/dp/B00YE6CRY8 with an IKEA desk top, perhaps. I also considered using a solid wood door that a friend was going to give me, but it was quite heavy and looked pretty bad.

* The IKEA electric standing desk (Bekant): [http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19022530/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19022530/) A couple friends have had mixed success with this one. If you live near an IKEA, go check it out in person.

* A fixed standing desk and a tall stool (this is likely the cheapest option and would be the easiest to build yourself). Nothing in particular that I can link to on this one, but if you can find something that has the desk top at > 40" from the ground, that's probably a good candidate. I'm 6'0" and my standing preset is at 43.5" (sitting is 27" if you're curious).

* NextDesk - this is the one I ended up going with. I got the Terra ([http://www.nextdesks.com/terra](http://www.nextdesks.com/terra)) and I'm _very_ happy with it. It's expensive, but it felt a lot more solid than many of the other options that I looked into, and at the end of the day, it's holding a lot of expensive things. I don't want any issues with it, particularly those that result in the damage or destruction of my electronics.

A question, though: you said you didn't want electronics or a motor. I'm
curious - why not? I'm assuming you're a developer, and you're going to have a
computer at your desk, so there's likely power nearby. Is it a philosophical
thing or something?

~~~
wyclif
Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for. The reason why I'd rather
avoid electronic adjustment is because I've seem some of them burn out (the
motor) and then the unit can be tough to replace, esp if the manufacturer goes
out of business. I prefer manual adjustment. I'd also expect to save some
money that way.

~~~
cweagans
FWIW, Nextdesk has been in business for quite a while and the desk comes with
a three year warranty (though I think you can get an extended warranty for not
a lot of extra money). In any case, yeah, you'll probably save money with a
crank mechanism.

------
Donmario
You can buy a finished product for $350! The side is in Polish but and the
delivery time can take up to 3-4 weeks, but it's worth the price. I have one
myself. They also have an English website but the price is twice as much,
don't ask me why. [http://www.ajprodukty.pl/meble-biurowe/biurka/biurka-z-
elekt...](http://www.ajprodukty.pl/meble-biurowe/biurka/biurka-z-elektryczna-
regulacja-wysokosci/biurka-flexus-ergonomiczne-proste-z-elektrycznie-
regulowana-wysokoscia/6205343-61474.wf)

~~~
wyclif
Wow, thanks. I was totally unaware of these.

------
1arity
I like the trestles you can get at IKEA and putting a large table top from
IKEA on top of them. The trestles look very DIY / workshop / cave like and you
can adjust the height. I'm not so tall so if you are more than 6 ft something
you may not find it high enough.

If you don't find any table tops to your liking you can buy solid wood
fireproof door blanks at a hardware supply and use that instead. They have
serious heft and will last and are relatively cheap.

Having a good high stool to sit on when you don't feel like standing is also
useful.

~~~
1arity
There's actually a trestle with a top bar. I got a pair in Dublin last year.
Here : [https://goo.gl/c8hAoB](https://goo.gl/c8hAoB)

The pinewood trestle near the top. You can see the adjustable height work
table with dowel pins.

[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00225293/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00225293/)

Yeah, it seems that's the max height. From there, improvization. ( Your
weakness, is not your technique. )

------
kaolinite
I've heard good things about the Renew[1] by Herman Miller. The IKEA standing
desk, as mentioned by others, is a good and more affordable option too -
however it does have a motor.

[1] [http://store.hermanmiller.com/Products/Renew-Sit-to-Stand-
Ta...](http://store.hermanmiller.com/Products/Renew-Sit-to-Stand-Table-
Rectangular)

------
cdvonstinkpot
Buy & get an extended warranty. Then get back to working on whatever it is
that you do, that you're good at.

If you're good at woodworking, build it. You can be better than a warranty- be
your own repair guy. I've never checked, but I would imagine there's a
community online which can point you to guides & plans/prints.

Either way, I wish you the best.

------
justinv
Not sure where you're located, but if you're anywhere in or near the UK, check
out Biurko: [http://biurkobiurko.com/](http://biurkobiurko.com/)

Incredibly well crafted (& in full disclosure: made by a friend!)

------
aprdm
You should just build one opensource from opendesk

[https://www.opendesk.cc/lean/standing-
desk](https://www.opendesk.cc/lean/standing-desk)

------
ramtatatam
Check out what kind of desk does Linus use :-)

[https://youtu.be/HSgUPqygAww?t=1m31s](https://youtu.be/HSgUPqygAww?t=1m31s)

------
blueside
Build one with "spare parts" you have laying around and then try it out first
and see if it's for you. I've seen a few people go out buy a fancy standup
desk and then decide it's not for them. Don't worry, they aren't for everyone.

If you really like (and it takes a good month for you feet to get conditioned
to the change) then you'll have your answer :)

------
saich
Ironing board. Works great and folds up when done.

------
ellegiers
You can get a wooden minimal one from Jaswig.com their Kickstarter launches in
4 hours!

